# Any info on this old mtd yardman?



## RogerHD (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey i picked up this yard man for 200$ Yorking perfectly and i coudnt find any info on it.. even the mtd website does'nt have the owner's manual.. its a 85 i beleive. Anyone who can get info about this machine would be apreciated. here it is


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post the engine numbers.
That will help.
I'm thinking it's closer to 1995.


----------



## RogerHD (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok.. is the model number is readable?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,...engine is an '85 !
So,where'd you find this gem??


----------



## RogerHD (Apr 9, 2017)

Sherbrooke, Quebec, Canada
Do you know how i can find the owner's manual of these old MTDs?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

MTD directly by calling 1-800-269-6215.


----------

